# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  "  ســكــــــــون "

## Broken Spear

" ســـكـــون "
كأن الحياة قصيدة فراق 
او مراكب بعيدة
نراها ...
نمد لها ايدينا
نهفوا لها بقلوبنا
ولكنها تمضي
لا تلتفت
لوت اشرعتها وغابت 
وبقيت الاماني 
سراب ..حيرة 
وحبات مطر مقتولة ..
وسكون ...

----------


## Broken Spear

"الشتاء القادم "

وكأني لا اعرف نفسي , اصبحت بلا نبض ’ في وحدتها في تشردها
’ اصبحت نفسي اسوءه صديق لي ,
كشجرة يابسة بلا ضل ,ولا خل ولا مقاعد تحتها تستضل ,
حتى الحجارة استنزفت ذاتها وتقلبت تحت الشمس ,
شيء ما تغير ,,
حتى لون السماء ,اصبح بلا صفاء , روحي تريد ان تتدفق وحدها ,
تريد ان تتمدد بعيدا , وان تلتف اغصانها وتعانق الاعشاب , والازهار الندية , تترنم كعصفورة صغيرة , اخذتها الرياح ... فحطت,,, هنا ,
اريد ان احلق حيث الضوء النقي في الاعالي ,انا مشتاق ان أتارجح وحدي واخفق ساميا نحو الانعتاق من كل شيء.
اريد المستحيل , والاحلام الجميلة , بعيدا عن غربة العمر , بعيدا عن التردد , هكذا وحدي , بلا خيوط امل .
ابحث عن قلبي كي اتكيء عليه ,, .
في براري العمر محطات بائسة كثيرة , وفي وحدة الروح وتوحدها وفي شرودها وبحثها عن المستحيل , والشوق للبعيد , يكون ليل الشتاء طويل ,
سأنتظر الشتاء القادم .
ويدك الصغيرة .

----------


## Broken Spear

عايز احس اني حبيبك 

صباحك طيب

ستأخذك الاماني بعيد..
وستحلم كثيرا كثيرا
مكدودا تسير في طريق الحياة
تنزعك الاماني من جفوة الطريق
وتهبك حلما جديد
تداعب عيناك حواف الطرق
ومنحنيات اتعبتها الاقدام
لا تحزن ,,
اعلم اني هناك ,,
انتظرك في نهاية المشوار
سأحضن يدك بيدي ,
ونسير سوية بقية العمر
حينها سننسى كل تعب القلوب
ابعد الخوف عن رموشك ,,,
وانسى ,,كل الدنيا ’’ مهما تكون .
هات يدك ,,
اني اعشق دفء يدك ,,,,

----------

